# What Vitamins Do You Give Your Poodle ?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi billt! Sounds like your Cody is doing very well on the diet you are giving him plus the wonderful exercise and love he gets!

I don't actually give Dulcie any vitamin supplements, but I do try to ensure that she gets a wide variety of meats (she is raw fed) organ and bone and I use Honest Kitchen Preference and Kindly every day to add vitamins and trace minerals as insurance. Very occasionally, I pierce a human grade fish oil capsule and drizzle that over her food, too. She also gets a spoonful of plain greek yogurt several times per week.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I aim to ensure that mine get everything they need in their diet - raw and cooked chicken, lamb, beef, etc, with a small proportion of offal and the right proportion of bone; oily fish; eggs; mixed vegtables, including some orange things and some green leafy veg; a tiny quantity of seaweed. I work on the principle that a balanced diet covers all the bases, and avoid supplements as at best an unnecessary expense, and at worst potentially harmful.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I try very hard to make sure my Molly gets a nutritionally sound diet which includes raw........all her canned or kibbled foods are AAFCO approved..........(this statement should be listed on your dogs food label)
The only supplement I have started to give her is 5mg of Biotin a day for coat health. You write that you are feeding your dogs Caesar .......not exactly a very good food..........if you go to Dogfoodadvisor.com you will see.....If you were just using it as a 'topper' to enhance their kibble it wouldn't be so bad, but you are feeding it as 'meals', and it is not a nutritionally sound food. Please look up the ingredients on the website I mentioned !
Supplements are not a bad thing but a good diet is better!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I also give Timi biotin for her coat and nothing else. But when I used to cook for them I added a multi vitamin made by Thorne - it is a very highly regarded human supplement company, and they make their canine formulas out of the same well tested ingredients.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I also give Timi biotin for her coat and nothing else. But when I used to cook for them I added a multi vitamin made by Thorne - it is a very highly regarded human supplement company, and they make their canine formulas out of the same well tested ingredients.


:five:
Tiny......I've only been giving Molly Biotin for 2 weeks and I don't know if it's just coincidence, but her eyes are staying pretty clean lately, NOT MUCH TEARING AT ALL!! The only bad thing is that it is making her nails grow so FAST!!( pawdicures are having to be done a lot more frequently!) lol!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmmm, Biotin for teary eyes. Very interesting. I just took care of a friend's bichon and his eye staining was awful. His parents havent ever been able to fix it. I would be very interested in follow up reports in the future. 

Thanks for sharing that, VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't know biotin would do anything for tear staining - can't comment on that for Timi, but I do think it is good for the coat!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do not give any vitamin supplements either, but instead aim to have a nutritionally complete diet be the daily routine.

I too am interested in the idea of biotin for tear staining. My dogs don't have tearing issues, but my mom's dog does and since he's apricot it shows.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I do not give any vitamin supplements either, but instead aim to have a nutritionally complete diet be the daily routine.
> 
> I too am interested in the idea of biotin for tear staining. My dogs don't have tearing issues, but my mom's dog does and since he's apricot it shows.



Eye Envy, original refrigerated formula worked wonders for Tangee, but I think it is very much a hit or miss type of products - it either works miracles, or it does zip. But certainly worth a try for your Mom's dog since it isn't that expensive, and certainly worth it if he happens to be one of the lucky ones.
I was thinking of the biotin, which Timi has been on for about six months now - although I can't comment on staining, I don't think that there has been any reduction in the quantity of normal tearing that she has. I clean her face every night when 
I brush her teeth, so I Think I would have noticed if it had changed. But who knows, I think that staining can have vastly different etiology in different dogs, so the "cures" can be just as varied.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to agree that tear staining remedies work differently for every dog and the fact that Biotin seems to have decreased the 'amount' of tearing in Molly, just may be coincidental with the fact that there is less pollen in the air with the onset of cooler weather here. Molly's eyes still tear, just not as much as I usually have to wash/wipe her face 2x a day and now I only do it every morning!
Here's a couple of pics to show what her eyes are normally (she doesn't have really bad staining to begin with) and then now, after 2 weeks with the biotin ( they are not going down her face anymore!).............. all I know is that I'm glad!!! LOL!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't give any additional vitamins. They should be getting all the nutrients they need from their fresh, whole, raw food which consists of a large variety of meats, bones, fish, organ meat, tripe, eggs, lightly steamed and pulverized veggies, both orange and green, some berries etc...as Fjm described. I've only just recently started sprinkling a tiny pinch of turmeric (a wonder spice) on their food every day or every other day or so. I also grind up egg shells by themselves, into a fine powder after boiling and drying to add when I think they didn't get enough bone...like when I give them duck feet. They're very skinny and small. So that's how my dogs get their nutrients.


----------

